# Recipe ideas for my ingredients



## n00b13 (1/3/16)

I finally took the plunge and ordered my first DIY kit. I will only have a few flavours to start off with and want some ideas from the pros around here to start off with.

I quite enjoy tobacco based juices, and not fond of fruities at all. Few sweet juices appeal to me, although Caramel is usually a winner. I have no ideas WRT % flavouring, and ideas below are just stabs in the dark. I also have no idea what these flavours really taste like so my ideas could be horrible. 

Comments and critique welcome. Ideas for extra flavourants would be nice, but I have spent my juice budget for the next 3 months (on DIY, VM Promotion and VK Opening Specials) so I am not buying more soon... 

I ordered the following flavours (should probably arrive on Thursday). All TFA

DK Tobacco
Kahlua and Cream
Caramel (Original)
Bavarian Cream
Peanut Butter
Rice Crunchies

I am thinking something along the lines of:

Rice Crunchies 3%
Peanut Butter 2%
Caramel 5%
Tobacco 3%
--------------------
Kahlua and Cream 5%
Bavarian Cream 2%
Caramel 2.5%
Rice Crunchies 2%
Tobacco 2%



Would you vape these? Would you add something? Different combinations?

I will start mixing in 10ml batches, but will need to do some mixing research beforehand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

Dude, I'll be honest they seem like strange combinations, but hey it could be something special you never know. Soon the big DIY boys will be here and will give you proper advise. Also even if they suggest those as win recipes, still make a small batch first like 10ml - taste it, if good then make a bigger batch . From my previous look into tobacco concentrates, you will need very long steep periods for them, but yes as previously stated I aint no expert with DIY and specifically tobacco flavors.

I don't vape tobacco so I cannot say it will be nice or not, the first recipe without the tobacco looks like a winner though  Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

Some of my favourite flavours came from me mixing things that dont belong together. Peanut Butter and Bluberry for instance. So give it a try. I actually find that things that dont belong together somehow taste quite good as there is such a variety in taste that you are actually more able to taste all the different flavours in a mix


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

n00b13 said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered my first DIY kit. I will only have a few flavours to start off with and want some ideas from the pros around here to start off with.
> 
> I quite enjoy tobacco based juices, and not fond of fruities at all. Few sweet juices appeal to me, although Caramel is usually a winner. I have no ideas WRT % flavouring, and ideas below are just stabs in the dark. I also have no idea what these flavours really taste like so my ideas could be horrible.
> 
> ...


Coming from a newb feel free to ignore what I have to say! I think they sound okay, I would leave the Rice Crunchies out the second mix though. You're only going to know once you have tried! I personally mix new juices at 5ml (the measuring is a pain but I cry when I have to pour 9.5ml into my "dump mix").

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## n00b13 (2/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Coming from a newb feel free to ignore what I have to say! I think they sound okay, I would leave the Rice Crunchies out the second mix though. You're only going to know once you have tried! I personally mix new juices at 5ml (the measuring is a pain but I cry when I have to pour 9.5ml into my "dump mix").


5ml is more sensical but would be a pain to mix and also more difficult to recreate as your margin of error will be higher in a very small batch. I think 10ml will be a bit easier to work with but agree that you don't want to waste. Difficult balance

Do you plan on ever vaping that dump mix of yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Coming from a newb feel free to ignore what I have to say! I think they sound okay, I would leave the Rice Crunchies out the second mix though. You're only going to know once you have tried! I personally mix new juices at 5ml (the measuring is a pain but I cry when I have to pour 9.5ml into my "dump mix").


dude i've been brave and made a 30ml tester that saw the drain quicker than it saw my tank...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

n00b13 said:


> 5ml is more sensical but would be a pain to mix and also more difficult to recreate as your margin of error will be higher in a very small batch. I think 10ml will be a bit easier to work with but agree that you don't want to waste. Difficult balance
> 
> Do you plan on ever vaping that dump mix of yours?
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more on the margin-of-error thing. I seem to be a complete ass when it comes to initial ideas, so I end up dumping about 50% of new juice creations, hence the need for a 5ml mix. When I taste that something may have potential I try it at 10ml, and then refine from there.

I actually dripped some on Saturday and it is incredibly good! I have a fruit-based dump and a pudding one. This was the pudding one, hazlenuts, chocolate, caramels and creams, some peanut butter etc. I've turned it into 3mg and now drip it after dinner. The sad part of this is that I will never get to re-create it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

